# new to this site



## lizzie0155 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hello everyone I am new to this site and hopefully I can get some advice i just don't know who to talk to.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Lizzie... welcome to TAM


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello lizziE, So....?


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi lizz with an IE, how is it going?


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Lizzie nice to meet you and welcome to TAM. Ask away


----------

